# How did you discover Hobbytalk?



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I was told about Hobbytalk 3 years ago by the current owner of Aero Sports & Hobbies when I purchased a PL Enterprise kit. So what about the rest of you?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Hank, the creator of HobbyTalk is a dear friend of mine from high school. When I was CS manager for Playing Mantis / Polar Lights, back in the day, Hank suggested we put a BB on Hobby Talk. 

And now you know the rest of the story...

:thumbsup: 

Da Queen


P.S. Great thread idea!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well youngsters, it's a little hard for us golden agers to recall, but I think I was surfing the web a couple years ago just looking for models and came across it by accident. I think ?? I lurked for a while and decided I liked the looks of the place, and the natives seemed friendly enough !
I actually think I talked to someone on this board a couple years before that. I was again, just looking for models and related things, and ( somewhere/somehow ) ran across a guy on line who was a modeler and told me I'd gotten in at a good time. This was when John Green was still operating, and PL was going good yet. I can't be sure but my feeling is it was someone here.
Dabbler


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

#1 Discovered the robot from Lost in Space. 
#2 Learned of Polar Lights. Found a maker of classic models
#3 Learned about the Enterprise NX-01, Purchased the NX-01
#4 Needed help with construction of NX-01. Found some at Polar lights web site
#5 Discovered Hobbytalk from the Polar Lights web site 

So if anyone can tell me when the Enterprise NX-01 (month/year) came out than we will both know :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I don't remember how I discovered the place but it was back in '99. I lurked for awhile and was highly entertained by the clever good humor and distinct personality of the moderator at that time - yamahog. Then somebody suggested a re-pop of the Aurora Zorro kit and I decided to add my vote - choosing the name Zorro because I was too lazy to think of anything else. Them was fun days back then.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Went into a local hobby shop saw the Mummys Chariot and Addams Family House,  freaked out  bought 'em both. 
On the side of the Addams box was the playingmantis.com site. Clicked over there and followed the link to the Hobbytalk chat board.
The model must have been on the shelf for about a year or so, the missus and I drove from Detroit to Cassopolis, but Playing Mantis had moved to South Bend by then. I wanted to see Dave Metzners build-up that I was sure was on display there.
I used to have lots more posts than I do now, lost almost everything in the Great Pruning.

RK


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Zorro said:


> Them was fun days back then.


Zorro,
You're right! Them was fun days back then.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I found the site roaming one time a few years ago (just like Dabbler). I kept it bookmarked but I did not really get into reading a lot of the posts until my friend JP from Louisianna mentioned it to me about 2+ years ago. He said that there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here and the site is very helpful for modelers of all levels. I have learned a lot by reading all of the advice and I hope to see this site around for many years to come! I missed out on the "prime years" of this site however I am very happy to be here around so many others that enjoy the hobby as much as I do. Thanks to all for posting!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I was searching for info on the Original 1701, and found HobbyTalk. I lurked for 6 months, then Thomas stopped by the house to drop off an order of decals, and while talking asked if I signed up. So After that, I signed up, then became a Supporter. Glad I found Hobbytalk. It has been good for my hobby, with all the experts, teaching me how to do it right.


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

Found hobbytalk from the Johnny Lightning site...came for the Johnny Lightning board, expanded into a few of the diecast boards, then expanded over to the modeling board, and, on occasion, I stop in at the r/c and slot car boards...can't say there is any area I dont enjoy


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

P.S. Great thread idea![/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Mine started when I just surfed in to the Johnny Lightning board(2000). I really started hammering on the posts when JL decided to do two of my Trans Am's in their Classic Gold and Firebirds line.
After some life changing events I went back to my roots, the one thing that never let me down, was always there waiting, my models.
I've since quit collecting diecast and in fact sold off most of my collection with exception to a few of those Firebirds. 
When time permits I model cars and just recently started coming back to this board to add input and recieve it. Plus the quips and wit are not to be missed.
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Got it from someone posting on Cult's site. I think I was directed to Cult's site by someone at John F Green models, or it may have been just doing a search to buy models...


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Lessee...I can blame, er...uhm, thank (yeah, that's it) Fluke for directing me here. It was in the bygone days of 2001. Fluke (he went by Flukeskybucker back then) had found this place in February after having talked to a very kind and helpful lady at PL about a replacement Mach 5 windshield. She sent him the replacement as well as a freshly printed and unfolded Bride of Frankenstein boxcovers. Yes Lisa, he still has the boxcover and keeps it tacked to the wall next to his hobby desk as one of his more treasured art works. Anyway, started posting here infrequently at first and told me about the place. When I dropped by in May of that year to see what he had been up to I, naturally, had to start posting in order to correct and generally needle him. Of course, by that time the big shake up at PL had happened and Lisa was no longer there. I missed the golden age of the PLBB by only a couple of months! I actually met Lisa in person (at Wonderfest '02) before I ever "met" her on the BB.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

If memory serves me right(and I use that term loosly)I think it was by the ad off the Bride of Frankenstein box.Lurked a great deal,then joined and have made some very good friends by doing so.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Found CultTVMan online looking for sci-fi modeling sites. Followed the link to his HobbyTalk board, and found this _other_ HobbyTalk board. Loved the people on it, but was disappointed that none of the models being produced interested me (I'm really not into the classic Aurora stuff). Then they produced the Sleepy Hollow kit, then Robby, then the Mach 5, and so on. :thumbsup: 

The best was meeting weveryone at Wonderfest 2K, a trip that my wife gave me as a birthday present. You think Yama's crazy online? Wait till you meet him in person.  

This place was more family than my own family. Hell, Lisa was the first person outside my family that I taked to about my mom dying.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd been to the *Playing Mantis/Polar Light* sites quite a few times for a couple of years and had clicked on the *Bulletin Board* link to find out what people were chatting about. It seemed okay but there were very few people on it so threads took a long time to get replies. I do remember not being surprised that the membership was just about all guys except for Lisa and *Princess Alice*. (I think one of the moderators later discovered the *Princess *was really another of the members called *Captain Don* when the *Princess *re-posted something that had been deleted by a moderator earlier. I guess banning her must have had the effect of banning the *Captain *too....at least that's what I surmised what may have happened.) What did surprise me was that Lisa was a female version of *Professor Phineas J. Whoopee*. She had all the answers.

It wasn't until I heard about the Lost Aurora Plastics Company announcement on *Cult*'s page that I decided to ask if anyone had any further info on it. At the time, the 4 original *Toys 'R' Us* exclusives had just come out, so I figured I'd ask about those too. I think I ended up signing on in November 1999 for the first time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't even remember what I just had for breakfast!

I'm pretty sure I found this place through the PL website, but I sure can't remember how or why I was looking for the PL website. I probably bought the LiS Robot at HiWay Hobby, and decided to find the website to ask what the hell kind of plastic they were using, because plastic cement wouldn't hold the thing together (the first run of robots was done in ABS plastic, or something like that).


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

John P said:


> I can't even remember what I just had for breakfast!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I found this place through the PL website, but I sure can't remember how or why I was looking for the PL website. I probably bought the LiS Robot at HiWay Hobby, and decided to find the website to ask what the hell kind of plastic they were using, because plastic cement wouldn't hold the thing together (the first run of robots was done in ABS plastic, or something like that).


I had the same problem back in the 70s when I bought the Barnabas Collins model kit. The dang cape kept falling off no matter how much Testor's tube glue I spewed all over it. It's too bad there was no internet back then, because I could have saved a lot of time and aggravation by finding out from MPC what kept the cape from staying on. The rest of the kit kept falling apart too, but the gobs did tend to hold them at least for a couple of days. No such luck with that dang cape!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I called Customer service over at Playing Mantis occasionally to find out about
future releases of PL kits...Lisa Greco directed me here ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think from a link from Cult. Found the other stuff even MORE interesting. I think as far back as 1997 when I waz on AOL.


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

A buddy of mine that I used to work with wanted to go to KB Toys one day for one of his daughters. I started to wander about until I came to the model aisle. There much to my surprise was a box that looked like it came right out of the sixties - The Addams Family House. I saw the manufacturers name and realized the play on words. I went back to work and immediately got on line and looked up Polar Lights, from there I linked to Hobby Talk. I lurked for a while but I didn't join until after I went to the RCHTA show where I met Lisa who encouraged me to join up. Lisa even gave me a "goodie" from the kit box - the new Mummy kit. :roll:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I came across Hobbytalks forum by going to Trevs(tay-666)website and took a look around here and decide join in on the fun and meet other fellow modelers like myself. :wave:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

What did surprise me was that Lisa was a female version of *Professor Phineas J. Whoopee*. She had all the answers....

Phineas J. Whoopee!!! I love it!!! That is hysterical!! Thanks for my major laughing attack of the day, Phrank! Now, if you'll kindly excuse me...I need to go fix my mascara.

Who loves you guys?!
Lisa


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

I think my introduction to the PL BB came from e-mail discussions with either Dave M. or Lisa, but like others, it may really have originated from a visit to the PL website. Either way, the friendships have certainly endured and grown ever since!  


Dr. G


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

It was through Cult's site back in them thar days when he had his forum here. I lurked for a little bit, then had a burning question that I _knew_ someone there would be able to answer. I joined but I mostly hung out in Cult's site, then branched out to the Movies for Modelers and eventually to the PL forum.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> What did surprise me was that Lisa was a female version of *Professor Phineas J. Whoopee*. She had all the answers....
> 
> Phineas J. Whoopee!!! I love it!!! That is hysterical!! Thanks for my major laughing attack of the day, Phrank! Now, if you'll kindly excuse me...I need to go fix my mascara.
> 
> ...


 'Tis a sin that a moderator doesn't know how to use the quote button.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

From what I've read here most of you discover Hobbytalk through Culttvman.
Oh and if any one is intersted I psted the same question on SSM for that site.
And I noticed that Yamahog posted here but neglected to answer the question.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

A little green man from Alpha Centauri told me about this place.


No? OK, I used the Playing Mantis URL I found in my Lost In Space robot kit then used the link from the PL web site to come over here.

The Alpha Centauri story is more interesting though.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Oh and if any one is intersted I psted the same question on SSM for that site.


So this is a _second _hand question?.....a _used_ question?

I feel so cheap and violated for answering it!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

irishtrek said:


> I was told about Hobbytalk 3 years ago by the current owner of Aero Sports & Hobbies when I purchased a PL Enterprise kit. So what about the rest of you?


search engine (forget which one) looking for J2 build-up information.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

_What did surprise me was that Lisa was a female version of Professor Phineas J. Whoopee. She had all the answers._


Of course she has all the answers. She has the 3DBB.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I hung out at SSM for a while back when Rob and John had just started it. From there I ended up a Cult's site, then to here during the big save the BB campaign. I lurked for a while decided that Lisa, Yama, Chris, Dave, etc were my kind of people so went ahead and joined.

I met Lisa at the DAMM show the year the semi got her Escort, someday I hope to get to WF and see her again


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I used to visit the www.starshipmodeler.com website.
One day, they had an announcement regarding new model
kits from "STAR TREK" were being produced by this company
called "Polar Lights". 

I checked the site, and followed the link to the BB.

I lurked for a while, then finally joined.

This is a great place. The intelligence, wisdom, wit, and skill 
of the members makes it a fun site to visit!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I found through Cult's site. First joined in 1999. As you can see, I'm not as prolific a poster as some of us...

Brad.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

There was a time before the boards?

I think I came here the usual route. Got a computer, went online, found CultTVMan almost by accident and ended up here.

Hard to believe but I didn't go online until April 1999 and the first thing I do is find you guys.

Jim


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

I became interested in acquiring the old Aurora monster models I had put together as a kid. I kept scouring the e-thing auctions but was continuously outbid. Then the first of many PL repops appeared. I bought a couple, found the PL site and then the board. I miss those exciting times when new Aurora repops seemed to be announced every two to three months....or at least they were talked about a lot.
I only wish PL had been able to repop the Disney Zorro kit. I'll take a dozen!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

HARRY said:


> If memory serves me right(and I use that term loosly)I think it was by the ad off the Bride of Frankenstein box.Lurked a great deal,then joined and have made some very good friends by doing so.


That is exactly how I found this site as well...On The BOF side of box.

Love some of the memories of days gone by too! Even when Da Queen - (Lisa) sent me a new J2 clear fusion core replacement part when I totally messed up the other I had!!! 

Did I ever say thanks my dear lady? You are still "tops" in my book!

MMM


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I hear ya Arronax..._was there_ a time before the board? I can't remember. Here's what I do remember...meeting the best group of friends anyone could ask for. :thumbsup: And back in the days of the 800 line was tops! It was always a treat to talk to each one of you and then look forward to meeting you at the shows. We always put a lot of thought and energy into what we could do that was extra special for the BB gang.


Dang....the year the semi got my Escort. :freak: Yup. That was definitely an experience. I've steered clear of those puppies on the road ever since. 
Good thing those DAAM boyz held such a special spot in my heart or I would have turned around and went home.

BTW...does anyone talk to Sal from DAAM? How is he doing? 

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

After being away from the hobby for a couple of decades, I had taken my son to a comic book store. I happened to find a Horizon "Thing" kit, and thought, "Hey, this is pretty cool!" Bought it, built it, and was re-hooked on what was such a big part of my childhood!! 

I soon found myself, son in tow, at a hobby store I had passed on my daily travels. When I came across the figure kit aisle, my eyes landed on a Moe Howard kit. "Holy Crap!!" A subject I had always wished for!! And then I saw all these other kits!! WOW!! What company is THIS?? I went online, followed the link, and found a whole bunch of people as crazy as me!!! And I've been having a blast ever since!!

Oh, by the way, so has my son, though he seems to have been sidetracked lately by girls, partying, and so forth!!

Wayne


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

It was really easy for me to find the board. I asked my dad (TAY666) for the address and he gave it to me.

He was a member for years before I joined and I always heard the most interesting stories from him about this place, so I had to join too. 
And I'm glad I did. I love reading the threads here.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> Hank, the creator of HobbyTalk is a dear friend of mine from high school. When I was CS manager for Playing Mantis / Polar Lights, back in the day, Hank suggested we put a BB on Hobby Talk.


Say, isn't this in the Polarpaedia?!  :roll: 

And you all know how I came to know about this place!  'Nuff said.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> ...Dang....the year the semi got my Escort. :freak: Yup. That was definitely an experience. I've steered clear of those puppies on the road ever since.
> Good thing those DAAM boyz held such a special spot in my heart or I would have turned around and went home.
> 
> BTW...does anyone talk to Sal from DAAM? How is he doing?
> ...


I remember you telling me that that had happened on the way to the show Lisa. I'm glad you and Andy? were ok. Sounded scary. 
I think Mark McGee took home a first prize for his Clive Colin Dr. Frankenstein kit in the figure division that year. 
I saw Sal at the SEMMEX show in Warren, MI last April. He hangs out with the Warren IPMS folks these days. From all appearances he's doing fine. :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Le'see....

I remember finding out about the BRIDE OF FRANKENSTEIN re-pop and the JUPITER II original at the local hobby shop and/or AMAZING FIGURE MODELER magazine. As it happened, I was just then involved in trying to restore my old Aurora models which had been in storage for years and were in various stages of dis-assembly. Then, I started hunting for more info on the internet and stumbled upon the old PL website... you know, the one with the Spider Web!

Well, quite by accident my exploration of the website led me to the PLBB. I _lurked_ for a long time and corresponded through email with some of the members ( Dave Hussey and Bruce Bishop come to mind ) I was urged to join the board myself.... and after deciding that I didn't want to be left out of all the fun, I DID!
- GJS


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Roy...be sure you and Nancy give Sal my best next time you see him, OK? I'm so glad to hear he is well. Ask Nancy if she'd mind giving him a hug for me.

And no...that was Anthony riding shot gun with me that fatal day... :freak: 

Hugs and Love!
Lisa


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I was poking around the local downtown comic store and I spotted the Green Hornet black Beauty kit. The store owner then told me that the unknown to me company "Polar Lights" had plans to re-issue all the old Aurora kits.

I bought the model, found the Polar Lights web site and then the forum, where I lurked for a while. It was pretty intimidating in those days - there were so many guys who know every little detail about Aurora and their kits. And I only knew that i wanted a Seaview and a Spindrift! Monsters? Bah!! ( I changed my mind on that point big time!) But I finally joined and - am I glad that I did!

Huzz


----------



## accobra64 (Aug 10, 2003)

I had collected JL castings for quite awhile and visited the PM site for information on
new and older JL releases on a regular basis. I was always looking for more information.
This was well before 9-11. I had noticed the link to the HTBB at the PM site.
One day out of curiosity, I decided to visit Hobby Talk. After that, I would pop into
the JL forum every once in awhile but not on a regular basis. Just lurked periodically.
I guess it wasn't providing the information that I was looking for, so I started visiting
other diecast sites on occasion.
And then I backed off on my diecast collecting from local stores for some time mostly 
due to frustration with the local scalpers and door-crashers.
I started buying a lot of my JLs on line. So this became a source for information, too.
Near the end of 2002, I started visiting the various diecast BB's on a regular basis.
And joined a couple of them as a full time member in 2003.
I might add that before this I had been a member of Diecast Illustrated for some time.
The rest is history. I have enjoyed being a member of Hobby Talk. 

Cheers. Cobra


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I went to polar lights.com to look at enterprise pics, and i stumbled across this.


----------

